# what's the best way to steal workers from other tree companies?



## treeminator (Mar 9, 2006)

tree guys are hard to find around here since Hurricane Wilma passed by us. what's the best way to lure them away without paying them more $$$ ?

any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## skwerl (Mar 9, 2006)

What can you offer that they don't have? Drug free workplace? Training? Nicer equipment? Better gear? AC in the trucks? Insurance benefits? Better pay? 

Second thought-


You might as well be asking how to steal somebody's wife. If they leave a good position to join your company, just how loyal can you expect them to be? How much will you be able to trust them?


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 9, 2006)

Treeminator

You could start by asking yourself the same question, why wouldent they work for the other guy and not you?

It seems that as long as the other guy has the help, he will be getting your jobs,,,,, so it's pay up , train / make your own help (like the other guy maybe did?) or your not in the running. 

Have you tryed pulling in the help from other areas?

Kevin


----------



## clearance (Mar 9, 2006)

treeminator said:


> tree guys are hard to find around here since Hurricane Wilma passed by us. what's the best way to lure them away without paying them more $$$ ?
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> TIA


Usually people jump ship for money, why you all cheap, if there is a shortage of help then the prices have gone up, no? Lures are usually shiny, any benefits, new gear, a/c, all that costs money too, I really don't care for your tone, you get what you pay for.


----------



## TreeLady (Mar 9, 2006)

If it's costing you business when there is alot of work to be done, you gotta suck it up and pay more money. Unless you can offer someting other companies don't...


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 10, 2006)

$$$ pays the bills, A/c in the trucks, nice tools all good but benifits ,health, dental, life, retirement and $$$ bonus all make another shop look more appealing. I would not be thrilled to be stealing workers from another shop if they are willing to come for a few pennies more than they make now, they will leave you just as quickly when another offer comes up. Hire someone young, eager to learn and train them with advancement potential. Not the best biz plan IMHO relying on stealing workers to keep my biz running, what comes around goes around, good luck.


----------



## treeminator (Mar 10, 2006)

Dadatwins said:


> $$$ pays the bills, A/c in the trucks, nice tools all good but benifits ,health, dental, life, retirement and $$$ bonus all make another shop look more appealing. I would not be thrilled to be stealing workers from another shop if they are willing to come for a few pennies more than they make now, they will leave you just as quickly when another offer comes up. Hire someone young, eager to learn and train them with advancement potential. Not the best biz plan IMHO relying on stealing workers to keep my biz running, what comes around goes around, good luck.



this is probably the most realistic way... to train a worker from scratch. i'll try that and see how it works out.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Mar 10, 2006)

Please realize i am not in the business... just a simple homeowner... 

BUT have you read Tree Machine's thread "One thousand clients" in the Employment forum here??? he has a college student working on Wednesdays, another fella who was looking for work has re-located for an agreed on period of time... 

look at how he found people... people who are interested in trees, want to learn... 

perhaps the Tree-machine style would work for you...


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 10, 2006)

The idea of "steal workers from other tree companies" is NOT ethical. Would you like another company trying to steal your employees? Put an ad in the paper...that is a sure fire way of getting new employees if you are the better company.


----------



## stoneland (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm with you Vharrison I to do not believe in stealing others employee's.

There was a situation one time when one of my fellow competitors guy came up to me for a job. I immediately call him to ask him what was up, it turned out that he had fired him earlier that day b/c he was constantly late for work.

He thanked me for checking and not stealing his ex employee. I'm sure he will do the same for me.

We are here to work along side each other and help one another if possible not to create enemies.


----------



## Jack Green (May 3, 2006)

*Head hunting*



treeminator said:


> tree guys are hard to find around here since Hurricane Wilma passed by us. what's the best way to lure them away without paying them more $$$ ?
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> TIA


 Ya cheapskate ! try laying a trail of doughnuts !


----------



## BoesTreeService (May 7, 2006)

*Was this guy serious?*

I have been reading alot of posts today, I really thought this guy was joking about stealing employees...but after reading some of his other posts, maybe not. My question for him is arent the burger joint guys working out?? HAHA


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 7, 2006)

BoesTreeService said:


> I have been reading alot of posts today, I really thought this guy was joking about stealing employees...but after reading some of his other posts, maybe not. My question for him is arent the burger joint guys working out?? HAHA



We have all been to a burger joint at lunch time, and been waited on by a proficient guy, with a good appearance. He is usually well built for tree work, and at a time when there is too much well paying work, and wondered, "Could I get this guy to quit his burger flipping job and help me out?"
The fact is, that the cream floats to the top, which means, the best workers go where the best pay-off is.
To get the best guys, you need to create the best work environment and/or pay well.
The obvious question is, "What is well pay?"
If you want a full time guy, pay him a "living wage". Enough to supply food, clothing, and shelter, for himself and his family. To that, add health insurance and a 401k. In a tight labor market, add on enough for a car, cable tv, and a movie on Friday night.


----------



## antigrassguy (May 11, 2006)

*How to be a theiven schmuck*

I find that beer works best


----------



## twoodward15 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike Maas is the man to be working for. He knows what employees want and probably gives it to the right ones. Good on ya Mike!!!


----------



## Sprig (Nov 8, 2006)

Agree^^ As well, anyone who has to stoop to preditory practices like stealing employees from another, in most cases, ain't worth working for. Pretty slimey. My opinion seems to be shared by a few here. 

    

Sit Ubu!


----------



## JUDGE1162 (Nov 9, 2006)

For all of you going that stealing workers is not ethical, thats life!! Yes it is best to get a new guy and train him, but that does not always work. There are times when you need an experienced worker, at time with 10 years or more experience, most people don't have the time to wait for a new guy to learn all that or just wait for someone with that kind of work history to come and ask for a job. But be warned especially in a small area you will piss off the other companies if you steal their workers and like others have said if they will do it with you they will do it to you. basicaly if you get a guy to leave for $1 a hour more don't be surprised if they leave your company down the road for the same amount. also be careful you can start a bidding war for workers which in the end will hurt you and the other companies (your workers will be happy). If you get a guy to leave for an extra dollar and a few month go by and the old job say hey I'll give you a $1 more in order to keep that guy expect to have to pay $1 more than that so the work is now making $3 and hour more, thats fine but now expect all your workers to want $3 an hour more.


The main reason people switch companies is:

1. Money!!!!!!!!!!! The main reason people work in the first place.
2. Next Benifits, either offer benafits where others don't or offer better ones (dental, eye coverage, RX plan, etc.) Retirement plans, lifetime benifits after 30 years of service is a big one, profit sharing, etc.
3. Time off (this is a big reason I changed my last job) more holidays, vacations days, sick days, does not matter how much money you make if you don't have the time to enjoy it.

At my job we have flex time work 80 hours in 9 days and you get everyother friday off, depending on your work schedual, work something like that out. 1/2 days on fridays during your slow season is a big one too.

4. after those then it is comfort (better equipment, A/C in the trucks, safer, more training, shorter hours, no weekend work, etc.

5. Final reason is fringe benifits (which might not apply) discounts for your services or products, company car, sports tickets, company condo. For a wood bussiness maybe all the firewood you want, empolyees get to buy the old eqauipment at a big discount when you replace it. Allow employees to get equipment at your company rate.


----------

